# New Year, New Routine



## canuck_newbie (Jan 12, 2005)

My old routine had become a little stale, so I figured that there was no better time to shake things up than the start of a new year.

Day One

Chest
Flat-bench press, BB
Alternating with push-ups
Flat-bench flies, DB

Tris
Tricep Pulldowns
Tri Dips
Skull crushers

Abs: HS Abs Machine

Day Two

Back
Lower back ??? Stiff-legged BB deadlifts
Traps - Upright cable rows
Lats ??? Pull-ups 

Bis
Preacher curls
Incline DB curls

Forearms
Forearm reverse curls

Abs: Captain???s Chair

Day Three

Shoulders
Shoulder DB press
Front BB raises
Lateral DB raises

Legs
Quads - Leg press
Hams ??? Seated leg curls
Calfs ??? Standing calf raise 

Abs: Crunches

For cardio, I have put the bike to rest and have started using a new machine, part stepper, part tredmilll?  Don't know the name of the contraption   
So far so good.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jan 12, 2005)

*Day One - Chest and Tris*

175 lbs. tonight.

Flat-bench press, BB:  55-45 lbs x 2, 4x8
Alternating with push-ups: 15
Flat-bench flies, DB: 25 lbs, 4x8
HS Abs Machine: 50 lbs, 4x8
Tricep Pulldowns: 50 lbs, 4x8
Skull crushers: 55 lbs, 4x8
Tri Dips (assisted): 77%, 3x8

I'm going to go with this routine until my birthday at the end of April, and then switch back to a variant of my last routine.  Or, at least, that's the plan now.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jan 15, 2005)

*Back and Bis*

Time for a big lunch --> weighed in at 173.7, which is a little low for me.  
 

Stiff-legged BB deadlifts, 4x8, 50 lbs x 2
Upright cable rows, 3x8, 100 lbs.
Pull-ups (assisted), 4x8, 77%
Abs: Captain???s Chair
Preacher curls, 4x8, 60 lbs.
Incline DB curls, 4x8, 30-25 lbs.
Forearm reverse curls, 4x8, 40 lbs.

I'll try to get out tomorrow for legs and shoulders.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jan 20, 2005)

*Legs and Shoulders*

On the 16th, I weighed 175.6 lbs.

Leg press, 4x8, 125 lbs. x 2
Seated leg curl, 4x8, 150 lbs.
Standing calf raise, 4x8, 175 lbs.
Crunches 
Shoulder Press (DB), 4x8, 55 lbs.
Front raises (BB), 4x8, 35 lbs.
Lateral raises (DB), 4x8, 20 lbs.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jan 20, 2005)

*Chest and Tris*

178.2 lbs. tonight.

Flat-bench press, BB: 60-45 lbs x 2, 4x8
Alternating with push-ups: 15
Flat-bench flies, DB: 25 lbs, 4x8
HS Abs Machine: 60 lbs, 4x8
Tricep Pulldowns: 60-50 lbs, 4x8
Skull crushers: 55-50 lbs, 4x8

Onto Back and Bis Wednesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jan 20, 2005)

*Back and Bis*

I weighed in at 178 lbs. tonight.  I'm back to taking a protein shake with creatine after my workouts - it's been about 2 months without a pwo shake! 

Preacher curls, 4x8, 65 lbs.  
Incline DB curls, 4x8, 30 lbs.
Forearm reverse curls, 4x8, 45 lbs. 
Abs: Captain???s Chair
Stiff-legged BB deadlifts, 4x8, 50 lbs x 2
Pull-ups (assisted), 3x8, 77%-82%
Upright cable rows, 4x8, 100 lbs.

Decent workout tonight.  Onto Legs and Shoulders sometime on Saturday.






I'll try to get out tomorrow for legs and shoulders.


----------

